# nail spotter



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

can i use the same size nail spotter for the second and the last coat ? 
thx


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You can but try to step it to the side alittle 2nd to the left a little 3rd to the right finish with about 5" stripe


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

is better to buy another nail spotter for the last coat ?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

killerjune said:


> is better to buy another nail spotter for the last coat ?


I only use mine for the last coat.
I do two small tight coats and then run my nail spotter for the final


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

why just the last ?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Come on Moore there's a whole new world out there :jester: and yes a 2"them a 3" is really nice and easy


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Come on Moore there's a whole new world out there :jester: and yes a 2"them a 3" is really nice and easy


....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

killerjune said:


> why just the last ?


Because I like to make damn sure all my little fuzzies are pushed in! :yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Coat by hand first to make sure everything is sunk properly and like pt said "fuzzies". 2" spotter second coat. If I had a 3" I'd probably use it for last but I don't so by hand it is.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with PT and Moore. You need to get up close and personal with each screw and be ready to make those little improvements on that first coat. :yes:

Personally I have been doing the "hand job" for a while now. :whistling2:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I agree if you dont make sure everything is pushed in your going to have problems and there going to show through


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> I agree if you dont make sure everything is pushed in your going to have problems and there going to show through


 So use my eastwing first then hit with the nailspotter:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

boco said:


> So use my eastwing first then hit with the nailspotter:thumbup:


 Using a hammer to sink screws is not a good idea. By doing so you just lessened that screws holding ability and can cause problems down the road. 

I always carry a phillips screwdriver in my back pocket when doing my first coat. It may take a slight bit longer but it is done right. :yes:


----------



## ARI (Jan 27, 2013)

I first coat by hand to make sure all is good then 3" nail spotter last a 5-1/2 flat box makes sanding a breeze


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you guys calling missed screws fuzzys?


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

We call them a$$ holes!!! And the guy who left em too!! Unless it was me!!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

ARI said:


> I first coat by hand to make sure all is good then 3" nail spotter last a 5-1/2 flat box makes sanding a breeze


can we get a 3 minute video of the final nail coat with the box?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> We call them a$$ holes!!! And the guy who left em too!! Unless it was me!!


:yes: 

just did a job where the hangers put screws in the butt seams at a 45 deg angle........i was calling them more than a$$ holes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Using a hammer to sink screws is not a good idea. By doing so you just lessened that screws holding ability and can cause problems down the road.
> 
> I always carry a phillips screwdriver in my back pocket when doing my first coat. It may take a slight bit longer but it is done right.


Holy, aren't we rich, Lives on a boat and works for the drywallers for free:blink:

If it was my own work, then maybe I would use a screw driver to adjust the screws, but then again, my drywall work is so PERFECT, so there is no need to.....:whistling2:

But if it's a so called professional boardman, who is making the same rate in pay as me, then to hell if I'm going to do his job for him. It's called a knife in one hand, and a ball peen hammer in the other hand. If they don't like it, then they can send the rocker back:furious:



moore said:


> Are you guys calling missed screws fuzzys?


I must admit I have never heard the term fuzzys before, maybe with all that deep cold snow surrounding Moose boy, it has got him thinking about sheep

So lets hear some of the slang terms........I have heard.....

Tabs, Misses, missed screws, Burrs, and mouse tits:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's called a knife in one hand, and a ball peen hammer in the other hand. If they don't like it, then they can send the rocker back:furious:


Yeah I have seen you post before about using the ball been hammer. Wanted to say something earlier, and you had such a good reputation until that ball peen hammer came out. :whistling2: Not saying I have never done something similar before myself but try to avoid it. Some of my drywall friends out here go totally ape**** if they hear of someone doing it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah I have seen you post before about using the ball been hammer. Wanted to say something earlier, and you had such a good reputation until that ball peen hammer came out. :whistling2: Not saying I have never done something similar before myself but try to avoid it. Some of my drywall friends out here go totally ape**** if they hear of someone doing it.


OH OH, it was nice knowing you Mudshark, your going to get









Silver Stilts uses a ball peen hammer too:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> OH OH, it was nice knowing you Mudshark, your going to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I just lost some respect for silverstilts. Unless he just uses the ball peen hammer on his bill collections.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Sorry to hear that, I just lost some respect for silverstilts. Unless he just uses the ball peen hammer on his bill collections.


It's the perfect tool for hitting the tabs in, or should I be saying fuzzys:whistling2:

I get pissed when I see 2bjr use the back end of his knife (hammer tip), all you hear is tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap , and he will still miss the tab. If he pushes in on the tab with the end of the knife, then he don't seem to push it in deep enough. Ball peen hammer is one quick little whack, looks like 2 screws got coated side by side when coated, instead of walls that look like someone shot them with a shot gun.

You can even cheat with the ball peen hammer too. Say if the rocker missed screwing off a stand up sheet or something. Just tap the drywall on the spots where the screws should of been, and the ball peen makes it look like it got screwed off, leaves a PERFECT little screw indent:thumbsup:, 

Plus I can't walk around with a screw driver and a ball peen hammer in both hands, one hand has to hold on to a taping knife. The ball peen makes the better all purpose tool. If we come across a screw that needs adjusting, it gets whacked:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You are whacked


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> You are whacked










..............







...........







............


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Screw pulls are loose paper [blisters] 
Push them in ,,and mud over them 20 times ! Still a blister.:yes:

I peal the paper back lightly with the corner of my five 
then cake a little mud in the hole and push in with my finger .

Some misses need to be cut out. JMHO!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

For you 2buck :whistling2:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I use 2 ball peens one big one small. I use the small one for putting it rite on the miss and hit the back side with the big one.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree with Mr. Moore. Once the paper has begun to delaminate you must peel it and seal it with all purpose compound. No tapping will fix delaminated paper at a screw miss. And tapping screws with a hammer or back of knife will crack the head of the screw, rendering them useless. You must use a screw driver to sink crooked or insufficiently sunken crews. Hence, I have never had much use for a nail spotter.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I ask whomever is paying me if they are willing to pay me to fix the screws as part of spackle prep? Then ask them if they will pay me for paint prep if yes then I fix and prep if not then have rocker fix and painter prep!!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Misses get mud put in the hole, the loose paper pressed into it and then spotted.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Misses get mud put in the hole, the loose paper pressed into it and then spotted.


Then clean the junk out of the nail spotter blade before re using it. If you hit a hanging screw you nick the blade. Anyhow, when you factor everything in, especially the fact that a nail spotter does a much worse job than hand application, and is no faster; I will continue doing nails by hand. I have never seen satisfactory work done with a nail spotter. Too much edging and way to much mud buildup for the work we must produce. pinholes in the fill. I wish the case were otherwise. As spotting the nails uses up a lot of time.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't use spotters. I think we played with them once, found the same problem, edging, want all that clean on the start and stops.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> As spotting the nails uses up a lot of time.


YA mean screws ? Right! Please tell me your not spotting nails in the field!


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

moore said:


> YA mean screws ? Right! Please tell me your not spotting nails in the field!


Screws, of course. "spotting nails" is, I guess just a legacy figure of speech from way back when nails were commonly used (as in the 1970's) to fasten sheetrock to wood. Then there was a phase (in the 1980's) when hangers tacked the sheetrock up with nails and came back with a screwgun to fasten the field of the sheet. Then (in the 1990's) it went to all screws to fasten drywall in most applications. At least here in western Colorado. Gluing board has never been popular here, As the building departments require a lot of vapor barrier on roof rafters and exterior walls. "Coating the fasteners" would be a grammatically better way to put it. But these days, someone usually just yells out "Haga los tornillos una otra vez vato!. Things have changed here. And language is fluid.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I am going to spot with my 3'' blue line next week ...my auto pump is set up and going to use raipid coat ....with my super fan and going to do all 3 coats in a house in one day...love my spotter but I have used the  out of it....need a new one . not going to get new wheels /blade/seals/...just going to get a new one . don't know what brand I am going to try next...


----------

